# New baby budgie - runny poo. Stress or sickness??



## Cookieboy (May 16, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
We brang home our new budgie Cookie yesterday from a breeder. All the budgies looked healthy and clean as were surroundings but since we've had him at home (not quite 24 hours yet) he's not moved, hasn't eaten or drank water and had a bit of runny poo yesterday. We've woken up this morning and there's a pile of watery poo on the bottom of the cage and a string of poo stuck in feathers hanging from his body. My mum thinks he's diseased and she's very upset but I've been reading things about stress etc.. Seeing as he fits a few of other symptoms like not moving or eating what is your opinion? Does it sound like it could just be stress of moving to our house or a disease/illness? Thanks in advance  

Lisa


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Lisa! 

Cookie is acting perfectly normal for a new bird  

All birds, no matter how they were raised by the breeder (i.e hand tamed vs. not) need a period of a few days to settle in, and a period of at least a week to get fully comfortable in their new homes. 

For a few days, he may not move much, chirp, or eat/drink in front of you. His poop may also be runny and sticky, this will clear up soon as he becomes less stressed. 

I would only be concerned if after a few days, he continues to have uneven or oddly coloured poop, or if he is lethargic or unresponsive at all times, even after he's settled in a bit. 

To help him feel at home, you can play soft music in the background for him, cover his cage on three sides, and ensure there are no sudden noises or movements around his cage for a bit. 

Best of luck with little Cookie! :fingerx: :violet:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What you are describing is very normal for a new budgie.
He has been moved into a totally new environment away from all his birdie "buddies" and is terrified right now.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

You should not try to touch your budgie for the first two weeks he is with you. He needs time to get used to his new surroundings.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Be Prepared for Avian Vet Expense

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings and welcome.I also agree with starling as well.once your budgie settles in .it will start to chirp and play around.eat.music and tv,along with chatting with your budgie helps a lot.they listen well to what you say.I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.blessings always.we're here for you:green pied:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome, since you have been given great advice I will simply say HI and please ask any questions you may have. Oh we love seeing pictures of your fluffy budgies too.ied lovie:


----------



## Cookieboy (May 16, 2016)

Thank you all.
When my 2.5 year old went to bed we got cookie out so he could explore the lounge room. He had such a great time running around on the mat and trying to fly  he's starting to move around his cage a lot more, climbing, hopping on to his swing etc. but his eating is still very slow, he did eat a few seeds when he was out of the cage and he had a few little drinks of water. His poo is still extremely runny though, we've only have him 48 hours now so hoping over the next couple of days they start hardening up normal. He has been starting to chirp a little bit too  just need to get his poop sorted!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Budgies go through a high stress when they move to a new home and it takes time for them to get used to you and the new home. It is normal they have poop almost like water first 1-2 days or so and they may not eat anything for the first 24 hours, or they eat/drink when you are not looking. It is very likely they will not chirp either, they are probably scared until they get used to the environment. I am glad Cookie is doing better and the thing about a pile of poop in the morning is perfectly normal too, some budgies hold and drop the poop as one big pile in the morning. The poops should turn into normal in couple of days, as long as he started eating and drinking you can be relieved  You could try giving him millet sprays as well if he is not very keen on eating seeds for now. Other thing I found out useful when I got my budgie fist when he is settling in is I turn on music for him (not too loud, so Cookie does not get scared) and try to talk to him whenever you see Cookie, it helps them settle in better and good luck, keep us posted and pix please when you get a chance and Cookie settles in.


----------

